

Judge Questions Fairness of Silicon Valley Wage Settlement - petethomas
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/06/27/judge-questions-fairness-of-silicon-valley-wage-settlement/

======
quasse
$324 million divided among 64,000 people is only about $5000. Once "legal
overhead" has taken place I wouldn't be surprised if that number was more like
$2000.

I think the judge has some grounds for questioning the lowness of that number.
On the other hand, I agree that convincing a jury of laypeople that all 64,000
workers have suffered more than that in depressed wages might be difficult.

~~~
hga
That "legal overhead" is very real; without those lawyers fronting the money
to pursue the case, we wouldn't be having this discussion in the first place.

That the settlement is low is obviously a calculation by those lawyers of the
risk of taking it to trial, losing and being highly in the red.

------
mikhailt
Is there any legal dataset that would show the average settlement reward per
person in the entire US legal history?

